# Old Clamps



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Antique or Old Clamps*

I've been keeping an eye on a popular auction website for old wood clamps. I'm not buying them, but I like to look at them. Sometimes I see one that looks particularly interesting or unique. Often look look very similar in design. I'm going to occasionally post pictures of interesting clamps I see. Some of these might give us 'homemade clamp' aficionados some ideas.

Universal disclaimer, I'm not meaning to advertise for these items. I'm not linking to where I saw them, I'm just posting interesting pictures.

Here's two I found this morning:


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Two more ebay finds while window shopping*

I always enjoy seeing slightly different designs in old bar clamps. These two were found on eBay. *The top one *looks like the seller put the moveable stops on the wrong way though. Wait, Stops? Plural? I guess the seller really doesn't know and put two stops on one clamp.

*The bottom one *reminds me quite a lot of the pair I made a while ago. If I could make wooden threads, maybe I'd go into manufacturing these, aging them and putting them up. Shipping would be murder, plus most of these don't even get a bid.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Two more ebay finds while window shopping*
> 
> I always enjoy seeing slightly different designs in old bar clamps. These two were found on eBay. *The top one *looks like the seller put the moveable stops on the wrong way though. Wait, Stops? Plural? I guess the seller really doesn't know and put two stops on one clamp.
> 
> *The bottom one *reminds me quite a lot of the pair I made a while ago. If I could make wooden threads, maybe I'd go into manufacturing these, aging them and putting them up. Shipping would be murder, plus most of these don't even get a bid.


I always wanted to make wooden threads. I even bought a couple items on E-Bay that were supposed to make them. You know, the box with the cutter positioned along a threaded hole and a tap of the same size and thread … I just never got the hang of it. Why do you want wooden threads? For the authenticity of it all? Maybe a captured t-nut and threaded rod would be a later version of the same thing … I really like tools like these and use them when I am able. I keep such mid-evil tools in my wood torturing room. Wood Dungeon if you will.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Two more ebay finds while window shopping*
> 
> I always enjoy seeing slightly different designs in old bar clamps. These two were found on eBay. *The top one *looks like the seller put the moveable stops on the wrong way though. Wait, Stops? Plural? I guess the seller really doesn't know and put two stops on one clamp.
> 
> *The bottom one *reminds me quite a lot of the pair I made a while ago. If I could make wooden threads, maybe I'd go into manufacturing these, aging them and putting them up. Shipping would be murder, plus most of these don't even get a bid.


If you get the hang of making wooden threads, I would love to follow your adventure.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Two more ebay finds while window shopping*
> 
> I always enjoy seeing slightly different designs in old bar clamps. These two were found on eBay. *The top one *looks like the seller put the moveable stops on the wrong way though. Wait, Stops? Plural? I guess the seller really doesn't know and put two stops on one clamp.
> 
> *The bottom one *reminds me quite a lot of the pair I made a while ago. If I could make wooden threads, maybe I'd go into manufacturing these, aging them and putting them up. Shipping would be murder, plus most of these don't even get a bid.


#nomercadies,

Main reason I'd think like to make my own threads is so that I wouldn't need to buy threaded rod. Also, my antique-looking clamps would be authentic, (if not clever). It's probably just another of my symptoms…


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Two more ebay finds while window shopping*
> 
> I always enjoy seeing slightly different designs in old bar clamps. These two were found on eBay. *The top one *looks like the seller put the moveable stops on the wrong way though. Wait, Stops? Plural? I guess the seller really doesn't know and put two stops on one clamp.
> 
> *The bottom one *reminds me quite a lot of the pair I made a while ago. If I could make wooden threads, maybe I'd go into manufacturing these, aging them and putting them up. Shipping would be murder, plus most of these don't even get a bid.


Well, if you get into it, I'd really like to learn as you go.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Home Style bar clamps*

These two bar clamps look home built. The top one has a slide mechanism built in for the push jaw. I've never seen that before. The turning crank also looks home produced, especially as it consists of a threaded rod and a large nail.

The bottom one definitely looks light duty. The screw jaw looks a bit flimsy and the turning knob might not bring enough torque to bear for strong pressure. Still, an interesting specimen.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Old Wooden C-Clamps*

These are a few examples of old clamps I found on a popular auction site.

Until I got into woodworking I didn't know that C-Clamps could be made out of wood. These two antique examples look very much like those made by at least two YouTubers I'm familiar with. Something worth trying.










Notice the brace inside the throat.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Old Wooden C-Clamps*
> 
> These are a few examples of old clamps I found on a popular auction site.
> 
> ...


How do you cut your wooden threads? What kind of wood would you use? I really like the idea of making my own. I know Mr. Wandel made some that had extra deep throats, but he didn't use wooden threads. http://woodgears.ca/clamps I am very interested in your journey.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Old Wooden C-Clamps*
> 
> These are a few examples of old clamps I found on a popular auction site.
> 
> ...


#nomercadies,

I didn't make these clamps-yet. This series is showing photographic examples of old wooden clamps that I occasionally find on eBay. I don't buy them, but I try to think whether I could manage to make something similar. I thought they might be food for thought for someone.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Old Wooden C-Clamps*
> 
> These are a few examples of old clamps I found on a popular auction site.
> 
> ...


Here's one I wish they still made. How easy it would be to hang it up between tasks.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Wetzler 30*










There is a place near me which several times a year holds a 'sale' of sorts. I'm pretty sure it's a variety of vendors that participate. The items there are usually furniture, some electronics and HAND TOOLS. This is also the place we acquired our *secretary desk*.

I got the clamp pictured above about a year or so ago from this gentleman who had his wares displayed in 5 gallon buckets. It looked so cool with its patina of use and age that I picked it out and examined it to be sure it still operated. Imagining a double digit price tag, I asked the price…

It cost me three dollars.

Doing some research this morning I discovered that this clamp is a type much sought after. I'm glad I got it. The jaw opens to allow a clearance of just 13 inches, so I guess that makes it a 12 inch clamp.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Wetzler 30*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. I assume the described place near you is an "antique" shop? I've found many a great tool at such so called shops, even items need to more than a hundred years old to be considered antique. Got a great Stanley #4 smoother in fantastic shape, only needed to sharpen the iron to start using it, and it was only $18.00.
Anyway, great find on this clamp, it'll come in handy.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Wetzler 30*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oldtool*, I think this place could best be called an occasional junk dealer. To me it's the best of what you might find at a yard sale, big on furniture and tools, not so much on nicknacks and no clothing.

There was something on a smaller scale in a town nearby. We used to hit it on the way to my parents' house. That guy sold us many garden tools. If I needed a rake handle, it was cheaper to buy the whole rake at that guy than to buy a new handle at the store.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Jorgensen and a C-Clamp*










I bought these two clamps earlier this year. The Jorgensen is a #3712 12 inch bar clamp (light duty). It has some rusty patina but still works well.

The C-Clamp is a 3 inch S.H.C. Some flaking light green paint and surface rust show its age. Slowly but surely i'm adding to my mongrel collection of clamps.

These cost me a total of $4.00


----------

